# I figured out how to soften up old suction cups!!



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

I recently had a thermometer suction cup that detatched from my tank and refused to stick to the glass. I placed the suction cup into a coffee cup full of water and microwaved it for 2 minutes and the suction cup/mount softened up and now attatches to the tank once again.
I think this method should work on suction cup mounts for heaters as well.
I don't know if anybody knew about this but I thought it was a cool and useful tip.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully it works for me, thanks for the tip.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Neat.


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

fishaddict09 said:


> I recently had a thermometer suction cup that detatched from my tank and refused to stick to the glass. I placed the suction cup into a coffee cup full of water and microwaved it for 2 minutes and the suction cup/mount softened up and now attatches to the tank once again.
> I think this method should work on suction cup mounts for heaters as well.
> I don't know if anybody knew about this but I thought it was a cool and useful tip.


I have loads of old suction cups, did you put boiling water in before microwavering it or just regualar cold water out the tap?

Thanks


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I gave up on suction cups. They suck (pun intended). I now use MagClips and they work great. The aren't cheap, but I never have to worry about suction cups losing their suction. I think MagClips and surface skimmers are two of the greatest inventions since sliced bread.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

*@fishaddict09*

Totaly awsome !!!!!

Just gave it a try, 2 min at 560 watt in the microwave and vo la and they seem as good as new!

Thanx a lot for that neat little trick!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*fishaddict09*
great tip! 
this has been a common frustration for me! :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

748johnd said:


> I gave up on suction cups. They suck (pun intended). I now use MagClips and they work great. The aren't cheap, but I never have to worry about suction cups losing their suction. I think MagClips and surface skimmers are two of the greatest inventions since sliced bread.


+1 but don't forget diffusers :thumb:

Still, if I ever run out of MagClips and need to get one of those old, hard suction caps going again, that microwave trick might come in handy!


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

hawkinsstu, I just put the suction cup into tap water (roughly room temp. I believe) and the microwaved it for 2 min. in a 1100 watt microwave


----------

